

Ask HN: who prefers the Chrome Offline GMail Reader to the new GMail interface? - mark_l_watson


======
mark_l_watson
Sorry about raising what I had hoped was a dead issue, but I tried the Chrome
Offline GMail Reader (which obviously also works when online) today, and I
really like the simple interface - I think that Google should offer this as a
more public option.

